# Untrained police on patrol



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070305/ap_on_re_us/untrained_police


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a theory that many whackers are going to start moving to these states.


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

I was on full time patrol here in MA for over one year (by myself) before I went to the full time academy, all I had was the Reserve Intermittant. I'm sure I am not the only one here who did that.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea I forget the exact amount of days you can work in a FT position w/o the academy as long as you are scheduled to go. It is kinda whacky.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Based on this article I get the impression that the Mass. Reserve/Intermittent Academy combined with OJT by an FTO exceeds the "training" the out of state officers in this article received. The article even mentioned that one officer didn't even know how to turn on the siren during a pursuit.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Every state shy of like ten are like this. Just AP trying to bash cops anyway they can.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> Yea I forget the exact amount of days you can work in a FT position w/o the academy as long as you are scheduled to go. It is kinda whacky.


This amazes me, especially in this day and age. Imagine the HUGE liability issues this raises.. Any half wit lawyer would have a field day with a department and city/town if something bad were to happen because an officer without any training was out on the streets with a gun, badge, patrol car, and the powers to arrest. It kinda boggles the mind when you think about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> This amazes me, especially in this day and age. Imagine the HUGE liability issues this raises.. Any half wit lawyer would have a field day with a department and city/town if something bad were to happen because an officer without any training was out on the streets with a gun, badge, patrol car, and the powers to arrest. It kinda boggles the mind when you think about it.


I agree, it's crazy.

However, in MA at least, it would apply only to part-timers, auxiliaries, reserves, etc. Full-time city & town PD officers have to attend the full academy before exercising police powers;

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/41-96b.htm

The state police have similar language;

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/22c-20.htm


----------



## Irishman1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now for a real scary part to remember, I wrote to the Office of the Attorney General and the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council and it seemed they my question caused them to compare notes on my question. I asked if Auxiliary Police Officers who were appointed pursuant to St. 1950, c. 639 sub section 11a, fell within the language of GL c. 41 sub section 96b, a reserve and intermittent officer fall under civil service laws and are compensated. But Auxiliary police officers do not fall under any statutory requirement to be trained to the level of a Reserve Intermittent Police officer. The fact they are allowed to enroll in the courses on a space available basis is great but the way the law is written, if a Auxiliary Police Officer screws up, the city can be on the hook for a big pay day. Now I am not mocking Auxiliary officers, I was a Auxiliary officer with a good department and i worked with a group of guys that gave a great deal of time, their own money and efforts to make the department one of the best in the Commonwealth. This agency was eliminated by a Chief who lied to a Mayor and wanted to put uniformed officers in black and white cruisers and doing the same duties for traffic and many other duties they have performed over the years with just a radio and nothing else. How many full time officers would want to go out in public doing crowd control and traffic duties with just a radio. In fact the city in question, could have received additional federal grants if they used their Auxiliary officers more when full time officers were not available. They were to be paid the amount of one dollar a year under this program and additional money was available for equipment, raining and administrative costs. But the department lost out on a few million just because they would have had to use Auxiliaries more. And for those who were concerned, all Auxiliaries were Reserve Intermittent certified, firearms and First responder certified. They also attended In service, and had officers who attended Federal Training and assisted other agencies including the State Police. But a lying Chief blew it all. Oh well, A change in laws is needed in Massachusetts, all police officers need to be certified at least as Reserve Intermittent Officers and able to attend In Service with full time officers and not just specialized programs for Reserve officers and others for full time officers. But any department that puts untrained officers on the street these days is asking for trouble, for the officer and the tax payers who will pay the court judegment.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

At some interdiction trainings I've run into this situation where untrained deputies or officers were out on the big road making large seizures. The problem was that their boss would tell them what to look for (profiling) and make the stop. Great arrests, but bad techniques. Bad case law affects us all.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

In Massachusetts you can work for a town with a part-time academy up to one year if the Chief applies for a waiver. Usually they apply for the waiver until an academy starts up, so the officer is already working.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

OutOfManyOne said:


> In Massachusetts you can work for a town with a part-time academy up to one year if the Chief applies for a waiver. Usually they apply for the waiver until an academy starts up, so the officer is already working.


Ok, i knew it was out there, wasn't sure on the length of time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A State-By-State Look at Police Training

A look at how long states give some law enforcement recruits to get fully trained. In many states, recruits who have not completed training must be supervised by full-fledged officers. Also, many states have different restrictions for police officers, sheriff's deputies, constables and part-time law enforcement personnel.

*Six months or less:*

Alabama

New Hampshire

Illinois

Oklahoma

Tennessee

Washington

West Virginia

*One year:*

Alaska

Arkansas

Idaho

Indiana

Iowa

Kansas

Kentucky

Louisiana

Maine

Maryland

Montana

Nebraska

Nevada

New Jersey

New Mexico

North Carolina

Rhode Island

South Carolina

South Dakota

Virginia 
More than a year:

Mississippi

Oregon

Wisconsin

*No grace period:*

Arizona

California

Colorado

Connecticut

Delaware

District of Colombia

Georgia

Hawaii

Michigan

Minnesota

Missouri

New York

Ohio

Pennsylvania

Texas

Vermont

Utah

Wyoming

*Other:*

Florida (Officers must attend first available training class.)

Massachusetts (Officers can obtain a waiver under some circumstances that allows them to hit the streets before going to the academy.)

North Dakota (Officers must attend first available class.)


----------

